
NoSQL Data Stores in Research and Practice [slides] - DivineTraube
http://de.slideshare.net/felixgessert/nosql-data-stores-in-research-and-practice-icde-2016-tutorial-extended-version
======
DivineTraube
The central message of the tutorial - the NoSQL decision tree - is available
as a PDF cheat sheet too:
[http://www.baqend.com/files/nosqltree.pdf](http://www.baqend.com/files/nosqltree.pdf)

There also is a paper on the NoSQL classification scheme used in the slides:
[http://www.baqend.com/files/nosql-
survey.pdf](http://www.baqend.com/files/nosql-survey.pdf)

~~~
blain_the_train
any chance the video will be released?

------
0xmohit
Any direct link to the slides available?

